# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الف سلامة لفانلة لاعب الهلال

## شيبا

*
*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*ههههه  والله .. شكلهم باعو السد بتاعهم لفريق دفع للبرير
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*فضائح
                        	*

----------


## شيبا

*فنلة  السنة الفاتت  بتاعة سانيه 
غطو  الاسم بى لصقة   
هههههههه
هههههههه
هههههههه

والله كان اخير يخلو الاسم القديم 

طيب لو الفنلة  كان لونها ازرق كان عملو  شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## شيبا

*المرة الفاتت الشغيل  عملو ليهو رقم عديل 

طبيب الهلال  دة يقعد  يعالج اللعيبة  ولا الفنايل يعني ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا جماعة البرير تعب من الدفع والمحاكم والمعارضة يعمل ايه غير الرقاعة
                        	*

----------


## muzammil

*دي ياها سياسة ( التقشف ) الجد جد
Austerity Policy


*

----------


## الدلميت

*لابد للهلال من تعيين ترزي
للتفصيل والترقيع
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*أصلهم بنشرجية بتاعين رقع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماعرفناهو ده نادي وللا مركز صحي كلو لصق كده
                        	*

----------


## كته

*عامله زى الزول البياكل ليهو في حاجه
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*هع هع هع فريق الهلال للصقات والزقات 
الله يكون في عون الطبيب مرات يسعف  ناس البونية ومرات الفنلة 
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*والله لاحظت ليها وقلت ليهم هسع فى المنبر بجى زول بعلق غليها



ياخ نكلم ليهم ناس نقير يدعموهم
                        	*

----------


## شيبا

*بالله  زول يجيب لينا صورة  للصقة بتاعة الشغيل  لمن غيرو ليهو الرقم من 17 لى  171 بى لصقة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سترتفع اسعار اللصق بعد ان اشترى البرير كل مخزون اللصق الموجود في السوق

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الجلافيط ديل يلقوها من اهلي شندي ولا من البرير ولا منكم 
*

----------

